
This Land Is Your Land: Behind America's Best-Known Protest Song and Lost Verses - drtillberg
https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/585577/this-land-your-land-americas-best-known-protest-song
======
082349872349872
Not having received much of an answer last time, I'll re-ask here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23592193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23592193)

(that version of _This Land_ contains both non-school-approved verses, even if
one has had part of its vocabulary decomposed into the supporting image)

